# Let's see all the Lava Grey A3 pics



## Crusty128 (Jun 15, 2011)

Let's go boys! Share your pics of Lava Grey A3 !


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

Crusty128 said:


> Let's go boys! Share your pics of Lava Grey A3 !


I'll share some love!


----------



## ipponrg (Dec 25, 2010)

My 2012 is coming into the dealership next Monday. Will take some pics after I get it clearbra'd


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

That was when she went in for a month because the retards couldn't figure out that we have a GTI diff.










Before smoked corners


----------



## C3MH. (Jan 26, 2010)

I'll join the club  2 shots I have on my comp right now:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

^ nice! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Shizuka (Apr 19, 2006)

Mine


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Mine before I did anything to it.


----------



## audiholix (Jan 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

here's mine :laugh:opcorn::wave:


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

ipponrg said:


> My 2012 is coming into the dealership next Monday. Will take some pics after I get it clearbra'd


Apparently, mines built and should be here by the end of March
Pics when I get it.....


----------



## ipponrg (Dec 25, 2010)

here's mine with a quick snap after I picked it up from the dealer today.



I'm having 2nd thoughts on the clearbra. Was quoted $700-800 for half hood/fender, lights, and full bumper from reputable installers in Orange County.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*You just had to start didn't you....*

well here we go...


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

Gryphon001 said:


> well here we go...




I just wanted to say GREAT photography!!! Excellent pictures of your car! How long are the exposures in the 2nd and 3rd pic? I'm guessing 10-20 seconds?

Also, the stance on your car is pretty much perfect as far as I'm concerned: it looks awesome!

If you could share some specs, it would be appreciated:
-Wheels / tires sizes incl. offsets (I see you have winter / summer setups)
-How much your car is lowered from factory (Standard suspension or sport suspension originally)?

Thanks a ton!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks Roger :facepalm:


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

@Gryphon001: Is that the rubber lip on your S-line bumper? Pretty interesting. Love the whole look.


----------



## C3MH. (Jan 26, 2010)

@Gryphon, those are some sick pics:beer:.. Where did you take shots 2 and 3?


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Thanks Roger :facepalm:



LOL!!! well played though Roger...

To answer the other questions...

Biff2bart - Pic #2 and 3 are HDR images so the exposures varied. The car is lowered on H&R Sport springs and Koni FSDs... that's about 1.3" from stock. Wheels are Miro Type 111 18"/8.5" on Hankook R-S3 tires 225/40 with a 45 offset. The winter ones are 17"/7.5 or 8" Michelin Primacy Alpins

C3MH. - #2 was taken on top of the parking garage at Square One shopping center... the one by they Bay & #3 was taken beside the Sheridan College building

xnox202 - Yup... that's the rubber lip it's wearing. Not too bad for $40 off eBay, shipped... only issue is that it's semi permanent ... you pretty much have to bolt it on because I for one couldn't find an adhesive that would stick to the rubber.


----------



## tbrown4078 (Oct 19, 2010)

Here it is.


----------



## tbrown4078 (Oct 19, 2010)

Here is another cool one


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

tbrown4078 said:


> Here it is.


ha...our cars look very similar


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

Gryphon001 said:


> LOL!!! well played though Roger...
> 
> To answer the other questions...
> 
> ...



AWESOME - thanks for the info! Just ordered new wheels 18 x 8 et45: should have them in a couple of weeks: knowing the drop will help me out tons when I order the new shocks in the next month: my s-line currently has ~20mm drop, but the 33mm that you have going is about exactly where i want mine to be.

HDR - D'oh!!! Totally makes sense  Beautiful shots regardless - thanks again for the reply!


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

Rogerthat said:


>



2 from the left, and one down...with its ass facing us...thats my car a few weeks after i bought it and my friend did a shoot of it for me...Rogerthat where did you get this from? google?


Edit: nvm yes from google, that is crazy how mine shows up pretty early...i feel special.

also wth is kilometer magazine? pretty sure i do not belong to that forum, yet ive posted in it???


Edit 2: i see that it is clearly combined with vortex/fortitude ignore previous statement


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

tbrown4078 said:


>


Love it, I want to do the blackout grille...where'd you get the rings?

Also, what's your tint %?


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

I have the same rings... There is a guy on eBay who sells the black plastic ones. Tried the paint thing and it lasted about a week before the first stone chip...


----------



## tbrown4078 (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah I got them off ebay, the rings on the back are black as well, ebay again

20% Tint All Around

Haha jds215, yeah they are very similar, 

Did you lower yours? 

If so, how? cause I really want to


----------



## Zain_C (Nov 20, 2011)

jds215 said:


> ha...our cars look very similar


Are those 18 inch rims or 17 inch rims? I'm looking to get replicas that are similar ones. Only not sure if I'll get a tire pressure warning with the new rims. I dont have that extra "TPMS" button in my car, so I'm not sure if I actually have TPMS or if I need to worry about it.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Zain_C said:


> Are those 18 inch rims or 17 inch rims? I'm looking to get replicas that are similar ones. Only not sure if I'll get a tire pressure warning with the new rims. I dont have that extra "TPMS" button in my car, so I'm not sure if I actually have TPMS or if I need to worry about it.


they are 18's...wish these specifically came in 19 though. These are the stock wheels in the titanium package


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Zain_C said:


> Are those 18 inch rims or 17 inch rims? I'm looking to get replicas that are similar ones. Only not sure if I'll get a tire pressure warning with the new rims. I dont have that extra "TPMS" button in my car, so I'm not sure if I actually have TPMS or if I need to worry about it.


You don't have to worry about the TPMS, and the reps usually don't have the option for the system so you should be all set. Even if you get wheels with the option equipped just don't connect the wires.


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Here you go*


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

Hmmmm. I ordered in January, was told early April, now Im told its here :laugh:

Might have it by the weekend, pics to follow.


----------



## amorganw (Jan 17, 2012)

groesche said:


> Hmmmm. I ordered in January, was told early April, now Im told its here :laugh:
> 
> Might have it by the weekend, pics to follow.


Lucky. I ordered December. Was told mid march. Then told late May......:what: But really, I'm in no rush. Just anxious. Post em up ASAP.


----------



## OriginalBeast (Sep 16, 2011)

groesche said:


> Hmmmm. I ordered in January, was told early April, now Im told its here :laugh:
> 
> Might have it by the weekend, pics to follow.


Lucky! I order back in November and am now being told end of this month or early next month... Great but I am trying to sell my car and can't give anyone a correct window of when I can actually sell it!:banghead: 

Enjoy it tho and post some pics once you get it


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

Nothing major other than I just picked it up from the dealer today :thumbup: 

A3 Premium Plus, Ti package, Panoramic Roof. Already had the TPMS warning light come on while driving around :sly: Checked the pressure & reset the gage-hope that's it! 



















I either need; A. a larger garage (3-car with 4 cars, bikes & kid crap) or B. less junk :laugh:


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Not mine but what I want my Lava Grey to look like. 

This is Fatbrembos ride. 









http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4827831-FEELER-2007-audi-a3-eurotuner


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)

*a thread revival*


----------



## audicoop79 (Jun 16, 2014)

What's happening everyone?!

I'm Greg, and I'm new here. Here's my 2011 A3 Sportback TDI


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

audicoop79 said:


> What's happening everyone?!
> 
> I'm Greg, and I'm new here. Here's my 2011 A3 Sportback TDI



Looking good ! 

all the way plastidiped ? :thumbup:


----------



## audicoop79 (Jun 16, 2014)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Looking good !
> 
> all the way plastidiped ? :thumbup:


Thanks!! Yup plasti dipped everything minus the front rings. Stuff is so easy to work with!!


----------



## good2go (Jan 13, 2012)

Ill Play !!!!!!!!



INSTA: Audi_Luis


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

good2go said:


> Ill Play !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> INSTA: Audi_Luis


Now thats low! Its a cupra r front bumper lip?


----------



## good2go (Jan 13, 2012)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Now thats low! Its a cupra r front bumper lip?



Yeah it is!!!!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh hiiii :wave:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

great pics :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)

GunKata said:


>


Nice car are those 19" wheels in the bottom two pics 


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

v1:


v2:


----------



## RV85 (Apr 24, 2014)

Here is my A3



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## good2go (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## good2go (Jan 13, 2012)

discostu49 said:


>



I want your trunk lid !!!!!! lol


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

over the years

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/13477810064/" title="IMG_5934 by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7003/13477810064_166935ebbd_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_5934"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/13477435525/" title="IMG_5935 by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7152/13477435525_77253f9fc4_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_5935"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/8632576410/" title="Untitled by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8117/8632576410_0250c652fe_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="Untitled"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/14199549416/" title="IMG_6556 by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2911/14199549416_1087e8a236_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_6556"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/14777839273/" title="Untitled by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2908/14777839273_aa225a909a_c.jpg" width="800" height="800" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

jds215 said:


> over the years
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/13477810064/" title="IMG_5934 by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7003/13477810064_166935ebbd_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_5934"></a>
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/13477435525/" title="IMG_5935 by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7152/13477435525_77253f9fc4_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_5935"></a>
> ...


what wheels in the last pic?


----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)

jds215 said:


> over the years
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/13477810064/" title="IMG_5934 by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7003/13477810064_166935ebbd_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_5934"></a>
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/13477435525/" title="IMG_5935 by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7152/13477435525_77253f9fc4_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_5935"></a>
> ...


The last pic with those s4 wheels in my favorite but overall your car is awesome..or is it your car was awesome ? I'm putting s3 sideskirts on mine just so expensive to do


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

discostu49 said:


> The last pic with those s4 wheels in my favorite but overall your car is awesome..or is it your car was awesome ? I'm putting s3 sideskirts on mine just so expensive to do


thanks...i did like the look the most with the 19" miros and the cupra lip. I have another cupra lip though, trimmed and ready to install, just been lazy.

I'll probably upgrade the wheels again after the car is paid off and run the avus wheels in the meantime. Have some other projects now that are taking my attention away from the a3. g/f just picked up an 85 cabriolet and my dad is working on 2 buses. a split and a baywindow.

oh and my s3 skirts are reps


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> I'll probably upgrade the wheels again after the car is paid off and run the avus wheels in the meantime.


Potential dibs on Miros....although I don't want 19s anymore :laugh:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Potential dibs on Miros....although I don't want 19s anymore :laugh:


haha...i sold them back in february to a guy in virginia with a blue a3. i don't think he was too far from richmond


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Old photos but relevant

<img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8345/8248116726_4e7a4d0343_c.jpg" width="800" height="640" alt="IMG_5416">


<img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8483/8247626739_7e7cc34275_c.jpg" width="800" height="530" alt="IMG_5515">


<img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8207/8248694208_4f5851f895_c.jpg" width="800" height="463" alt="IMG_5481a">


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Old photos but relevant
> 
> <img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8345/8248116726_4e7a4d0343_c.jpg" width="800" height="640" alt="IMG_5416">


Gets me every time... 

glad to see you are still alive, where is the car at now?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Gets me every time...
> 
> glad to see you are still alive, where is the car at now?


In desperate need of a good wax.

I know I've been away just have some other priorities this year which have taken a lot of my attention and from driving more track days so I've put the mod list on hold for the moment until I have more time.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> In desperate need of a good wax.
> 
> I know I've been away just have some other priorities this year which have taken a lot of my attention and from driving more track days so I've put the mod list on hold for the moment until I have more time.


Have you seen the new A3's front end?! lol it's in desperate need of a lot more than wax sadly  stupid alberta winters.


----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)

Took a photo at work today seeing the sun was out and I had given it a wax last night


----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)

Took a photo at work today seeing the sun was out and I had given it a wax last night


----------



## QMoney (Jul 27, 2014)

*My Lava Grey quattro with the pups last month*


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

My titanium package 8P+ - GOD this thing gets hot with the sun out


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

Here's mine, :beer:


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*2006*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

Man, I love this color. haha


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

kayaker10 said:


>


nice mud flaps


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> nice mud flaps


They only really work on darker colored cars. The paint behind them does get a lot more protection. I'm thinking of installing some curb feelers for my next mod.


----------



## livesoundz (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

TOYPAJ said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Looking good. Those headlights are the ebay ones?


----------



## bluecuda97 (Nov 4, 2012)

This is my baby


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)

a4000 said:


>


Nice looking car dude


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

a4000 said:


>


Really liking that wheel setup!

Grab a cup-kit, or even H&R sport springs (I had them before bags), and you'll be all set! 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Suspension/Springs/Performance/ES4941/


----------



## savs9two (Jan 16, 2014)

My A3, got it last year and I love this thing. Making so many changes but this is what it looks like right now. Need to get a rear diffuser and rear spoiler and as well as tint the tail lights.  love all the other cars.


----------



## galanot (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice pictures guys!

I've painted mine last week after 8 years. It was about time  Man, I love this color like the first day


----------



## galanot (Feb 13, 2011)

mattA3 said:


> Not mine but what I want my Lava Grey to look like.
> 
> This is Fatbrembos ride.
> 
> ...


Awesome


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> TOYPAJ said:
> 
> 
> > Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Here's my ride
















on this pic I had to reinstall the front liscense holder as I had to cross the border.


----------



## bluecuda97 (Nov 4, 2012)

What roof rack setup is that?


----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)

Follow me on instagram discostu49


----------

